# 5 wood or 2 hybrid?



## karlcole (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi all quick question. I'm looking at changing a few things round in my bag. My 3 wood is pointless as it never gets used. So thinking of going straight from driver to 5 wood 17.5 degree but notice the model I'm after also does the 2 hybrid in the same loft. What would the differences be between the two if they are the same lofts etc?


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 14, 2017)

A 2 hybrid really should only be considered if you are a really good ball striker. A 5 wood is generally much more forgiving.


----------



## Nashy (Aug 14, 2017)

5 woods should be 19* not 17.5* that's a 4 wood loft.

I don't carry my 5 wood anymore 19*. The 20* hybrid proved to be more versatile and straighter off a tee, I didn't loose any distance either.


----------



## karlcole (Aug 14, 2017)

It's the g400 ping have labelled it as a 5 wood I'm not really fussed what's stamped just curious as to what would be the difference between a wood and hybrid with the same lofts


----------



## IainP (Aug 14, 2017)

I have set up with driver, 4-wood, hybrid (21 or 22) and seemed a good setup.

General wisdom is 5 wood vs. Similar loft hybrid is the wood will go a little higher and farther due to the longer shaft. However the hybrid may be more consistent and accurate due to shorter shaft. Everybody is different though. I currently have the 17 hybrid, but have at times thought of switching back.


----------



## Face breaker (Aug 14, 2017)

Depends on what you wanna use it for, if it's for shots into greens off the deck then 'for me' it'd be the hybrid...

On t'other hand if it's for driving off the tee on longer par-3's then the 5-wood...

But then I only use a 3-wood off the tee's anyway as 'personally' I can't be dealing with the driver and its associated issues...

ps, personally I find the hybrid becomes hard work as the distance increases , that's where the 7-wood steps in...


----------



## Imurg (Aug 14, 2017)

Most people will find a fairway wood easier to launch than a hybrid of similar loft due to the CoG position.
Low and back in a fairway, much nearer the face and a little higher in the hybrid.
Swing speed also comes into it.
A slower swinger can't generate enough spin with the hybrid to keep the ball in the air long enough.
The fairway puts more spin on the ball and improves carry - until a certain point where swing speed is high enough to produce enough spin with the hybrid.
I know I struggle with a hybrid less than 20Â°.
I think most would hit a 5 wood of 18 ish degrees far better than a hybrid of 18Â°.


----------



## karlcole (Aug 14, 2017)

Thanks pal exactly what I was after



Imurg said:



			Most people will find a fairway wood easier to launch than a hybrid of similar loft due to the CoG position.
Low and back in a fairway, much nearer the face and a little higher in the hybrid.
Swing speed also comes into it.
A slower swinger can't generate enough spin with the hybrid to keep the ball in the air long enough.
The fairway puts more spin on the ball and improves carry - until a certain point where swing speed is high enough to produce enough spin with the hybrid.
I know I struggle with a hybrid less than 20Â°.
I think most would hit a 5 wood of 18 ish degrees far better than a hybrid of 18Â°.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Aug 14, 2017)

Would take the 5 wood over a 2 hybrid in terms of ease to hit and versatility


----------



## Dando (Aug 14, 2017)

I love my 5 wood and wouldn't part with it even though it's now my only wood that I've not been fitted for.
its great off the tee and fairway and I can get 240yards from it without too much trouble


----------



## bobmac (Aug 14, 2017)

Nashy said:



			5 woods should be 19* not 17.5* that's a 4 wood loft.
		
Click to expand...

Not always


----------



## patricks148 (Aug 14, 2017)

Yes, not had a 5 wood for a few years but the ones I did have were both 18 deg .one a Cleveland, the other a tm.


----------

